# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Thế giới Games > Game Online - MMO >  Ở Đâu Cài Phần Mềm AutoCad Tại Chỗ Quận 4 Chất Lượng

## dinhduan911

Để bắt đầu, Cài Autocad Tại Nhà mời bạn xem qua những lệnh mới trong Autocad, những lệnh đã được thay đổi cập nhật và những lệnh đã được loại bỏ khỏi Autocad.
Ví dụ đứng đầu trong bảng các lệnh mới cập nhật là lệnh CLOSEALLOTHER, khi gõ lệnh này trên Autocad nó sẽ đóng tất cả các bản vẽ đang mở khác trừ bản vẽ mà bạn đang làm việc, đây thực sự là một lệnh khá hay khi muốn tắt nhiều bản vẽ cùng lúc mà không phải click chọn tắt từng Tabs 1.[/color]  xem thêm: sửa máy tính tại nhà Chất Lượng
[b][color=blue]*CÀI PHẦN MỀM CAD TẬN NƠI QUẬN BỐN**
**CHẤT LƯỢNG - CHUYÊN NGHIỆP - GIÁ SHOCK**
**Tư Vấn Tiếp Nhận Dịch Vụ:**
**1900.6363.43*
*Nhấn Phím một:*DV Sửa PC để bàn
*Bấm Số 2:* Gặp Kỹ Thuật Hỗ Trợ
*Nhấn Số bốn:* Phản Ánh Chất Lượng Dịch Vụ
*Nhấn Phím 5:* Kế Toán - Hóa Đơn
Email: lienhe@truongthinh.info[color=#8080c0]Khi cai win tai nha tphcm, bạn sẽ được cài đặt những gì ?
Cài phiên bản hệ điều hành Win theo ý muốn khách hàng.
Bộ phần mềm Microsoft Offce ( Office 2003, 2007, 2010, 2013) bao gồm Exel, Word, Powerpoint, Outlook, Access,..
SOFT đọc file PDF như : Foxit Reader, Adobe Reader, Nitro PDF,..
Cài phần mềm gõ tiếng việt : Unikey, Vietkey, trọn bộ font chữ tiếng việt + font Design
các trình duyệt phổ biến như : Google Chorme, Coccoc, Firefox..
phần mềm chat như : Zalo, Skype, Viber, Yahoo Messenger,..
Software hỗ trợ xem phim nghe nhạc như : KMP Player, FLV Player, Mutimedia Player...
Cài phần mềm diệt virus USB : USB Sercurity,..
Chương trình chống phân mảnh, tối ưu tốc độ đĩa cứng : Smart Defrag.
phần mềm phần mềm dọc rác, chống Spyware, tối ưu tốc độ máy tính : CCleaner, Advanced SystemCare,.. Xem thêm: *sua may tinh tai nha quan 8* Chuyên Nghiệp

----------

